# Anyone going to Kharkov in July?



## kiera19 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi there, 

We will be travelling to Kharkov in July for the birth of our son. We are happy to meet up with couples who are there around the same time to pass on any advice or questions.

good luck on your journey

best wishes xxx


----------



## almafa (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Kiera:

Congratulations and much love to your son!!  We are going there in August, arriving on the 22nd.  Are you going to be there?  We would love to meet you so much.  You could give us a little hope.  We had unsuccessful attempts and we are going back now and trying with a new surrogate mom.


----------



## kiera19 (Jul 2, 2010)

hi,may

Thankyou for your message..... I think we will be in Kiev around the middle of August awaiting the baby's passport. But if you are travelling through Kiev, depending on your transfer times maybe we could meet for a coffee?

But i can always be contacted by email if you need any help or have any questions.

best wishes x


----------



## almafa (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Kiera:

Can you please send me your email address?  We will be arriving to Kharkov on August 22, but coming from Vienna and not Kiev.

I am really happy for you, your little girl is beautiful on the photo.  

Judy


----------



## Inka12 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi!
Firstly I want to congratulate you to your beautiful daughter and to your son who's soon arriving!
How exciting! Best of luck!!! 

Me and my husband come from Sweden and are going to Kharkov 2-5 July. 
It is our first trip there and the beginning of our journey, trying to become parents.
I had an hysterectomy after a diagnos of cancer. I also had my ovaries removed (unfortunately), but I'm well now.
We have lots of questions about the whole process and are of course curious about your experience and thoughts about everything.
We would be very pleased if we could get in contact with you.
Yours Sincerely
Kat


----------



## kiera19 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi,

Thank you for your kind messages.

Well it looks like we may be in Kharkov sooner than we thought so may see you there inka12 in July  

Our tummy mummy is on bed rest this time as her cervix is short so doctors believe she will give birth before 40 weeks.

Hi almfa, of course I can give you my email address , i will message it to you. I loved flying through VIenna but it was Just too expensive this time.

Best wishes all xxxxx


----------



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Kiera,
  Wow, it's hard to believe your surrogate mother is due soon!  I hope she can keep your son baking in her as long as possible.  I wish you the best of luck! 

Napy


----------



## Richi (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi Kiera

I wish you all the best for your second baby. 
Do you go to kiew after birth or you stay in kharkov till you get passport for your baby.

Good luck!
Richi


----------



## kiera19 (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you napy x

Hi richi, we will stay Kharkov until we register birth and get a couple of documents notarised, then we will travel to Kiev to submit our son's passport application at the embassy and wait in kiev until we receive his passport.

All together we will be in Ukraine for approximately 8 weeks ..


----------



## almafa (Sep 7, 2011)

woo, all the best for the mommy.  Hope she can carry your son close to the due date.    You must be so happy to have him soon.  What is your one single line advise to us


----------



## kiera19 (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you almfa xxx 

We do feel very blessed that our Ivf attempt has been positive on both first attempts. There has been a lot of praying also.

Well I used my own eggs so we decided to let the Doctor choose our surrogate mother otherwise we would just be choosing on looks and age rather then suitability .... Our tummy mummy is 33 nearly 34 .
so I probably would not of chosen her , but thanks Gods the Doctor did.

My only request was that she was not married.

They do say it takes an average of 3 attempts but I wish I had the secret potion but I don't. I just think we where a really good match with our tummy mummy...

I breast fed and took folic acid before and during the  stims drugs.

Best wishes xxxx


----------



## Allen (Mar 24, 2011)

I also asked our Slavic God to help  He heard me and did the best  And we named our son in the name of this god.


----------



## Shabib (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi kiera, I am really so happy for you really you give me the strengh to keep going and considering surrogacy in Ukraine,but I want you please to inform me of the name of the clinic? Is it sana med? I did the first trial in India and it was a very bad experience!! Am confused when it comes to choose between surrogacy in Georgia or Ukraine? Which hospitals? Did u heard about couples that did it successfully and in which country? Please give me your advise as I feel you are more experienced thank u


----------



## kiera19 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi all,

Well we arrived back in Kharkov today and await the birth of our son 

Weather is beautiful and no sign of any football hooligan's. Lol

Will keep you all updated.

Xxxxxx


----------



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Kiera,
I am so excited for you! I'm looking forward to hearing all about it.  I hope things go smoothly for you and your surrogate mother. I've lost track of time a bit.  Are you there early, or does it look like your surrogate mother is going to be full term?

Wishing you the best!
Napy


----------



## Allen (Mar 24, 2011)

Wishing your surrogate an easy labor


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi Kiera

Wishing you and your surrogate the best of luck for the birth of your son.

I hope your time in the Ukraine and passport arrangements go smoothly too.

Louisa


----------



## kiera19 (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you Louisa, napy and Allen....

Well if it goes like last time, everything will go well      

Napy, time flies ... We are now approaching the 37 week. ... Our daughter was born 37 plus 3 days so hopefully our son will be be born healthy soon.

Best wishes everyone xxxxx


----------



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

It won't be long now!  I bet your little girl is looking forward to meeting her baby brother!


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow! So excited to read about your son almost being born. I have loads of questions on Kharkov procedures, legal stuff etc. Not sure if obtaining an UK passport would be different from obtaining a Belgian passport? I have these horror stories in my mind of being stuck in a foreign place for months and months not being able to go anywhere with your baby because it is stateless...

Can you tell me how long it would take to get formalities arranged after the birth? How long it takes to arrange a passport? 

And, what do you tell at home? Do people know about how you are becoming a parent? Overhere there are so many judging people. We decided to not tell anything if we would go abroad. After the birth we would say it was a ideological surrogate mother who wants to stay anonymous...


----------



## kiera19 (Jul 2, 2010)

hi Ladybug mum,

Thank you for your message.. Yes we are very excited 

Well we are both biologically realated to the baby. When our daughter was born last time in 2010. (Same surrogate mother). Your baby will be in the hospital for approximately 3 days then come home with you to your apartment. Then a few days later you would go and register the birth with Lawyer and obtain birth certificate.  We then waited for the documents to be notarised and translated, whic took approximately a week. (these documents are needed for the passport application).

We then travel to Uk embassy in Kiev and put passport application in. Paassport application is sent to the Passport office in Dusseldorf to be processed. Then we wait, wait, wait, wait  lol..... It is just like applying for a first passport in Uk. It can take 6-8 weeks they say. But last time we had it back after 5 weeks... Then we flew home and started process of applying for the parental order. 

Everyone who is a friend or work colleauges know the true, i am not ashamed, i am proud of my daughter and if they want to judge....... (it would normally be someone who has has 3 straight forward pregnancy's and 3 beautiful children)    No body will ever feel our pain of being childness. When i was pregnant after my wedding i was the happiest women alive but as you can read in my story below , my daughter passed away and to save my life they give me a partial hysterectomy .... i thought my life was over and the emotional  pain was undescribable . I sat on my bed and felt so guilty i could not give my husband a child. I sat and thought i had two choices, i end my life now with tablets in my hand or i should be gratefull that after hours in surgery and being ressuitated twice that i am alive......... Well i am here and thank God i choose the second....... I decided that i still have my own eggs so researched for the next 4 months..... Even if the Surrogacy failed atleast i can say i give it my best.....Exactly six months after my operation we started the IVF here in Ukraine........ And as you know i have my daughter who is 2 in October and a son who is due to be born very soon..... all with the help of the same surrogate mother.......... so for people that do judge, i can honestly say it does not bother me .... and i  go and give my daughter a big kiss and cuddle ...

(sorry for spelling, my daughter woke me up early and i have not had my coffee yet ) lol


----------



## Donandbirgit (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Kiera,
I can only applaud your statement. 
Nobody that has had children the nature ll way can feel with us !!!! I used to dread every holiday,especially Christmas.
It always was a time for regrets and thinking our lives over and over.
And now ,thank God our surrogates Due date is Dec.20.2012, after 24 years of lonely Christmases we will have our own little miracle this year!!!
We wish you all the Best!!
Don and Birgit


----------



## Allen (Mar 24, 2011)

This is so great to read the successful stories  Thanks everyone for sharing them with us. I also wish the best luck to everyone! Such a wonderful feeling to know that you life has finally got the purport.


----------



## kiera19 (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh Don and Bridgit. congratulation on being pregnant   That is wonderful


Time will soon pass and you will be holding your baby in your arm for Christmas 

best wishes xxxx


----------



## Inka12 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi everybody and especially you Kiera19!

We just want to tell everybody that we're a couple just about to start the process of becoming parents with the help of an eggdonor and a surrogacy mother in Kharkov, Ukraine.

We are on place just now and have visited the agency La Vita Felice today.
There were a lot of information to digest afterwards... Therefore it was amazing to meet you Kiera19, and to hear you talk about your journey! )

Tomorrow we will begin the process of writing papers and selecting an eggdonor.

We just want to congratulate everyone who have succeded doing the same thing and wish everyone who are on the same journey as us the best of luck!

Once again Kiera, thank you, and hope that everything works out ok!

Regards Inka12


----------



## Richi (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello Inka

do you go to the clinic in Belgorod Russia too?

Richi


----------



## Donandbirgit (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Inka 12.

Good luck on your journey.  
We also had to choose an egg donor and our baby will be born around20.December.

Don and Birgit


----------



## Inka12 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi again!

Today we have visited the medical clinic for some tests and also been signing contracts at the agency as well as choosing an egg donor. It is sooooo exciting! 
It feels amazing and unreal! We hope so much that everthing will work out the way we wish and that we hopefully will become parents next summer!

Richi: Yes, we will use the IVF clinic in Belgrad. They will handle the first step. My husband will travel there in 3-4 months when the egg donor and surrogacy mother is ready.
After that a clinic in Kharkov will do the follow ups during the pregnancy.

Don and Birgit: How amazing for you to have such a lovely Christmas present! We really hope that everthing goes ok for you!

Now we have just finished a lovely dinner with some sparkling wine! 
Tomorrow we are flying home again with lots of expectations!

Best wishes to you all!!! 

Inka12


----------



## Richi (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi Inka

how is your impression of the clinic in Belgorod? Ist Belgorod, not Belgrad  

Richi


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

Dear Kiera,

Thank you so much for your explanations and strong hearted statement. You are so right. I had my son, the natural way and I was lucky enough that my son was already born before it went wrong. I had the life threatening days, ICU etc. And when I woke up people telling me I had to be grateful that I was still alive and that I at least had a son. The moment they told me about my hysterectomy I just wanted to die... I could not imagine my life being worth living with the knowledge that I would not become a mother again, that my son would not have a sibling. I made the same decision as you did. I went on and started looking around. Looking at what still would be possible and I found out the surrogacy is possible.

After a horrible experience with someone we met on the internet, who disappeared after getting our embryo transplanted (we later found out she did have our baby, but we will never know if the embryo did or didn't stick and if it she had her period or an abortion), we feel we are just without hope. Not sure if the Ukraine-way would work for us since we can't stay abroad for longer than a few weeks. 

I just hope we can keep hope... We have a freezer full of embryos to remind us of hope... 

Any signs yet of a starting labour? Will she deliver naturally or with a C-section?


----------



## kiera19 (Jul 2, 2010)

Well we have good news.....

Our son was born today at 2.00pm. He weigh's 6 pounds and is 47cm in length.   

     

We are so happy and now our family is complete.

Will post a picture soon   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

kier a that is fabulous news congratulations I hope that you are soon home with him xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

kiera,  on the birth of your little boy. 

C~x


----------



## Allen (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Inka12 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Richi!

We don't know what to think about the IVF-clinic in Belgorod, though we haven't been there yet. 
Of course there is extra bother having to travel to another country and arrange visa, but we hope it will be worth it.
The agency told us that they changed to this clinic to get better results and to get better correspondance for the clients.
We hope that it's true. 

Have you been there and if so what is your experience?

Regard Inka12


----------



## Inka12 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Kiera19!

CONGRATULATIONS to the birth of your son!!!
We are so happy for you!!! 

Best of luck bringing your son back home!

Inka12


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh, Kiera, what wonderful news! You must be on cloud nine  Did the big sister meet her little brother yet? Sooo exciting! Enjoy each other every second you can spend together. And have fun figuring out this boys manual  

Hugs!


----------



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

Yea!  Congratulations Kiera to you and your family!!  I'm so happy for you   I wish you the best of luck getting all the paperwork in order.

Napy


----------



## TeamD (Sep 11, 2011)

Congratulations Kiera! How wonderful!


----------

